# Elbows Deep in the Muck...then, Some Luck!



## DeepSeaDan (May 30, 2019)

Whew!

Hours of plowing through bottom strata, it being the consistency of a thick, brown milkshake, and BOOM! Came up with this sweetheart of a round-bottom - "Kenneth Campbell & Co Medical.Hall Montreal"

This find prompted another vigorous, rabid plow-fest thru the goo, but that was all she wrote. And that's just fine, cause I'm on cloud nine! Ah, the thrill of the hunt & the joy of the prize!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2019)

Ooh, that's a really good find!  I don't think I've ever seen one of those in person, I've seen pictures but didn't realize that these were true round bottom bottles.


----------



## RCO (May 30, 2019)

its amazing whats out there hidden deep down in some of these places , I don't know if I've ever seen this one before but thinking no


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 30, 2019)

We divers do get lucky once in a while...


----------



## Screwtop (May 30, 2019)

Wow! Very cool torpedo!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 31, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ooh, that's a really good find!  I don't think I've ever seen one of those in person, I've seen pictures but didn't realize that these were true round bottom bottles.



Hi CB,

Indeed, there is a wide variety of round-bottom bottles to be found. Most of the ones I have are unembossed, but I've seen many types of embossed r-b's over the years. A lot of them came from England and the British Isles, so I have been told. They packed nicely in crates, & were often used as ballast cargo in the lower holds of transatlantic ships. 

Not the most convenient design to sip from though!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 31, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> We divers do get lucky once in a while...



Hah! I'd hate to calculate how many hours of searching in less-than-pleasant-waters is required before a good find is made. Then again, it makes a good discovery all that much sweeter, eh?


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 31, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Wow! Very cool torpedo!



Thanks Screwtop!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 31, 2019)

RCO said:


> its amazing whats out there hidden deep down in some of these places , I don't know if I've ever seen this one before but thinking no



That's what keeps me going back RCO! There is such a variety of glass to be found!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 31, 2019)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> Indeed, there is a wide variety of round-bottom bottles to be found. Most of the ones I have are unembossed, but I've seen many types of embossed r-b's over the years. A lot of them came from England and the British Isles, so I have been told. They packed nicely in crates, & were often used as ballast cargo in the lower holds of transatlantic ships.
> 
> Not the most convenient design to sip from though!


Yeah there are certainly a lot that were shipped from the UK, it's very unusual to find them in that design from a Canadian company though.  There are some very old Hamilton round bottoms from Ontario but I think those are even harder to find than this one.  Not sure there are any other Canadian round bottoms in this style but it wouldn't surprise me if there are.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2019)

That's killer.  Sparkling!


----------



## BF109 (Jun 5, 2019)

sure is a purdy bottle!


----------



## Huntindog (Jun 5, 2019)

Funny how bottles from the deep can come out so clean...
Great score
Congrats


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 5, 2019)

Huntindog said:


> Funny how bottles from the deep can come out so clean...
> Great score
> Congrats



I think the only reason some of my finds are so clean is that they got submerged in goo rather quickly, which acted to insulate the glass from a lot of wear n' tear, like you see in bottles that have lain on a hard bottom for many years. Fast rivers typically make for very scratched, abused bottles, while slower rivers with firm bottoms seem to create some significant staining on the glass.

Here's a find from last weekend - another item that emerged from the riverbank, likely after recent flooding. Again, she was an easy clean, and is almost unscathed:


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks, Sandchip!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 5, 2019)

Here's another one, a gravitator, found on a small patch of hard sand in 4' of water, adjacent to the ballast-rubble remains of a very old dock. Why it turned a bit cloudy over time is a mystery to me; perhaps it was something in the lake water:


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2019)

its possible to find clean bottles in the lakes here , especially if they've been well hidden . I've found some that were very clean if they had been deep in the sand . 

I've never found a Brown's hutch bottle though , that's a pretty neat find . there was significant flooding through much of that area so I'd imagine many rivers and lakes were stirred up and items could of been revealed which had been hidden for years .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 5, 2019)

Those are a couple of really nice ones!  I always like seeing finds like those being made in Canada.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 5, 2019)

RCO said:


> its possible to find clean bottles in the lakes here , especially if they've been well hidden . I've found some that were very clean if they had been deep in the sand .
> 
> I've never found a Brown's hutch bottle though , that's a pretty neat find . there was significant flooding through much of that area so I'd imagine many rivers and lakes were stirred up and items could of been revealed which had been hidden for years .



Yeah, I've been looking for Brown's bottles in earnest; hoping to find a Gravitator & a Split one day. Here's my other Brown's:


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't think the gravitator is easy to find , looked thru my pictures and don't even seem to have a picture of one . although I can recall seeing a picture of one somewhere .

did find part of the split bottle a few years ago , broken part of one when swimming . do have a picture of what one looks like


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jun 5, 2019)

I've found a few and strangely at just two inland dumps outside Philadelphia and two actually under our house on the coast of Maine ( Both Embossed but one broken ) Unfortunately the nicer of the two ! Non of the Philly finds had embossing but one was a torpedo ! The inland dumps were an Estate and a community dump.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 6, 2019)

Awesome finds, Oldsdigger!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 6, 2019)

RCO said:


> I don't think the gravitator is easy to find , looked thru my pictures and don't even seem to have a picture of one . although I can recall seeing a picture of one somewhere .
> 
> did find part of the split bottle a few years ago , broken part of one when swimming . do have a picture of what one looks like
> 
> View attachment 188894View attachment 188895



Here's a Brown Gravitator, courtesy of "MuskokaJoe", who appears to have a complete ( and enviable! ), collection of Brown's legacy:


----------



## Warf rat (Jun 6, 2019)

Those are some really neat bottles fellows!!


----------

